# Existing Swan Diva 6.1 Hivi M8N-16 crossover help



## tkaiser (Dec 20, 2012)

Have a question to see if anyone on here can help. I have a pair of Swan Diva 6.1 speakers that I’ve had for about 8-10 years. After some years of abuse by my kids, a couple of the HiVi 8” woofers have dings and some of the rubber surrounding is coming loose on speaker. I thought it would be an easy replacement….. Meaning, purchase 2 new M8N Hivi’s from parts-express and away I go, but come to find out, my diva 6.1 speaker has M8N-16’s in them. This 16ohm speaker is non-existent for purchase from what I can tell. So that leads me to this question. There are 2 M8N-16’s in my diva 6.1 that are wired in parallel back to the crossover, so that is an 8ohm? Hivi only makes the M8N (from what I can see) in an 8ohm, so do I need to have my crossover redesigned to make these new 8ohm drivers? I’m including a picture of the existing crossover and the M8N-16 speaker. What do I need to do to use new M8N 8ohm drivers? Sorry for the crazy post, just hoping to put some new life back into a pair of my older speakers.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Another option is to refurbish the damaged cones*

tkaiser,

I recently used a company called *MillerSound* to recone some speakers and they did a great job at a fair price. They were recommended to me by a forum poster over on Audioholics.
- You can see my project and results in this *thread*.

- The owner is Bill (and Loretta) LeGall and they are wonderful folks. 

I would contact them and see what your options are.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I second the use of Millersound. I used Bill for my B+W 801's and he did a great job for less than I expected....:T


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

We are HTS sponsors and the importer and co-developers for the Diva line. We have the 16r drivers on hand in limited numbers (and they're also A grade select Diva components).


----------



## tkaiser (Dec 20, 2012)

Jon Lane said:


> We are HTS sponsors and the importer and co-developers for the Diva line. We have the 16r drivers on hand in limited numbers (and they're also A grade select Diva components).


Can you please send me your contact info? I'd like to just replace all four drivers, so looking for four M8N-16's..... as my kids have dinged up all the cones in all four drives, more cosmetic and have two with the rubber pulling away.

Thanks,
Tate


----------



## N.Senesombath (11 mo ago)

Jon Lane said:


> We are HTS sponsors and the importer and co-developers for the Diva line. We have the 16r drivers on hand in limited numbers (and they're also A grade select Diva components).


I know this an old thread, but are the HiVi M8N-16 still available anywhere?


----------

